
The Day the Secret Service Raided a Role-Playing Game Company - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/5801427/the-day-the-secret-service-raided-a-role+playing-game-company
======
msredmond
Great read -- and didn't know the origins of EFF before this. Thanks for
posting!

